# Drilling holes



## Micah (Oct 11, 2010)

NO, I am not proposing to chuck a drill bit into my router, thank you.
My question is which types or profiles of bits are appropriate for vertically "plunging" a hole. Put another way, do I have to buy the special plunge cutting bits? Thx.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

A straight bit will do this but the bit needs to have a cutter on the bottom of the bit. There are also panel bits that a made especially for this also. You can add a bearing to the shank if you need to.

Cmt 816.627.11 Panel Pilot Router Bit


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

A spiral bit is what I use. You can use a straight bit, but it must be a plunge bit.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Interesting timing on this Micah. I have been speaking with another forum member who needed to drill multiple holes in a project in a small production situation. One of the hole sizes was 3/4" and a HSS spiral up cut bit was tried since solid carbide bits are not available for routers in this size. He encountered a small amount of tear out which was unacceptable. The solution was an inexpensive plunge cutting carbide tipped bit from MLCS. The holes were clean and the bit will stand up better. You can view the bits here: MLCS Plunge Cutting Straight Router Bits


----------



## Micah (Oct 11, 2010)

Mike said:


> Interesting timing on this Micah. I have been speaking with another forum member who needed to drill multiple holes in a project in a small production situation. One of the hole sizes was 3/4" and a HSS spiral up cut bit was tried since solid carbide bits are not available for routers in this size. He encountered a small amount of tear out which was unacceptable. The solution was an inexpensive plunge cutting carbide tipped bit from MLCS. The holes were clean and the bit will stand up better. You can view the bits here: MLCS Plunge Cutting Straight Router Bits


Thanks Mike, I'll try that. The application, by the way, it to bore dog holes in my bench top. The top is two layers of 3/4 ply plus a 1/4 hardboard.
Happy New Year! -Micah


----------

